# 12/01/08 Buck



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

As I was sitting in my stand in the high winds and freezing rain at 6:30 this morning,I told myself that the first half decent Buck that comes by is done for.
I passed on at least 15 Bucks during bow season and it was time to close the deal. 
There was very,very little hunting pressure around me and he came through running 2 Does about 9:30 this morning.
He actually had quite a bit of green tree bark shavings on his rack from rubbing.
Now I can get busy on a couple projects around the house.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! I've been checking the forum all morning waiting to see who would post the first kill! Congratulations.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

:! Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice Buck


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going Buddy. looks like a fairly heavy body. I sure miss being out there.
Maybe next year...............................


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Way to go Lewis!!! That is a nice looking Buck. Congrats !!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats! I passed on the umteenth average buck this morning, I decided to drag it out as long as possible,I have lots of projects to do around the house to but gota drag it out till at least blackpowder unless its a jaw dropper:! hopefully some day I will grow up just hope my wife doesnt happen to read this forum!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! I wish I was out there today, but I don't feel I missed much with the weather the way it is.


----------



## General*Washington (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice Job on that buck! I had to work, I kept telling myself at least I am dry and warm. (would rather be wet and cold though  )


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Now that's what I call a man's garage. Not a bicycle or golf club in sight...lol


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Congrats on a fine Harvest!!! Great Job...To avoid those projects you could always go get a doe tag or two....J/K. Nice looking Buck.


Hawk


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Congrats on the first post in gun season. And a nice one at that.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Great job Lewis!! I only saw bald ones today.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice way to open the week,lew.:! 
now get to work on your chores


----------

